# Apologies if this has been asked before! ......



## molly5 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been looking all over the internet for details about how to contact potential sperm doners, does anyone know the way forward with this?  I realise that its best to go via your clinic, but its so expensive i thought maybe doing the tests myself might save abit.  I know safety is first etc, does anyone know of any sites that are available for you to buy sperm directly yourself?


----------

